# Solved: D-Link DSL-G604T - password recovery??



## _strega_ (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, I have D-Link DSL-G604T router but I forgot my access password for browser configuration. Is there any possibility to recover the password? 
Thank a lot for your help


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

The only way to get in would be to reset it to factory defaults and use the standard password to get in.


----------



## _strega_ (Apr 26, 2007)

I was afraid of that... even if I hoped at least that there is some other way to get in and not to loose all the info... thanks anyway


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The one thing I am able to remember is that I am not able to remember much. Thus, things like my router password are noted on my computer somewhere, or with the router's documentation, or on a note pasted to the router, etc. Save yourself some trouble next time!


----------



## _strega_ (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I know... usually I do save these information somewhere but this time, don't know why, I didn't or at least I can't find it... 
Anyway thank you ... next time I'll try to avoid it


----------

